# Today another page in my life



## evad (Feb 29, 2020)

Day 2 of a very strict low carb diet, strangely feels good and purposeful


----------



## Wren (Feb 29, 2020)

Good luck with it evad, it’s not easy !


----------



## evad (Feb 29, 2020)

Its 800 calories a day diet and to be honest I think for the first time in my life something is going to work here, it's for 8 weeks only I think.


----------



## Lee (Feb 29, 2020)

That seems like very low in calories Evad. Have you checked with a doctor on this?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 29, 2020)

I agree 800 calories is very low for a man, but if it's only for a short period then you should be fine. Must be a very good reason for you to choose such a low calorie diet, so I wish you good luck and success with it


----------



## evad (Feb 29, 2020)

I didn't choose the diet it was the diabetic nurse I saw recently, probably to help with the operation for a new knee I'm having in May.


----------



## Gaer (Feb 29, 2020)

Oh!  Is this your first thread?  Will you fill out the "about" page?  We want to know more about you besides the fact that you're good lookin'!
Hope all goes well with your diet and your operation!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 29, 2020)

evad said:


> Day 2 of a very strict low carb diet, strangely feels good and purposeful


Oh, carbs are my downfall. It's a daily struggle.

I wish you luck with your plan!


----------



## Tommy (Mar 1, 2020)

evad said:


> Day 2 of a very strict low carb diet, strangely feels good and purposeful


I had the same experience when I decided to start managing my nutrient balance 13 months ago.  My total calorie intake plummeted but I never really felt hungry or deprived.  It was fascinating watching the pounds fall away.    

Over a period of 9 months, my weight went from 240 to a healthy 165, my calorie intake _slowly_ rose to about 2000 per day, and now my weight never varies by more than one or two pounds  Wish I had done this years ago!


----------



## evad (Mar 3, 2020)

Lee said:


> That seems like very low in calories Evad. Have you checked with a doctor on this?


Lee, its the diabetic nurse who has given it to me, so I must obey,haha


----------



## evad (Mar 3, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Oh!  Is this your first thread?  Will you fill out the "about" page?  We want to know more about you besides the fact that you're good lookin'!
> Hope all goes well with your diet and your operation!


Ah Gaer yes indeed, I mean people love talking about themselves dont they? Now all I have to do is find the "about" page, thank you, Gaer.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 4, 2020)

Click on your picture.  Fill in your profile:  favorite movies, etc.  That's it!


----------



## Pinky (Mar 4, 2020)

All the best to you, Evad. You will definitely lose weight on only 800 calories per day! My husband was told to try to lose some weight before his hip surgery. He did, and I think it helped, though he wasn't much overweight.


----------



## evad (Mar 5, 2020)

Thanks, Pinky good to know.


----------

